# 06 gto driveshaft harmonics



## gmonde (Apr 25, 2014)

looking for some fellow help, this is my second 06 m6 gto and it has the stock two piece drive shaft, this car has a vibration at high speed (90 mph) while coasting(not under load) and I have isolated it to the drive shaft,, I removed the assembly and checked the obvious (rubber isolators, carrier bearing and rubber support,joints etc) it looks perfect, I tried shimming the carrier bearing even fabricated a support to assist the rubber mount (I have a picture if anyone is interested) ,shimming thetransmission mount, and the result was it changed the vibration from coast to a load type vibration ,I even tried the hose clamp trick and moved it around the shaft to at least see if it changes it and it does to the worse ,, just looking to see if anyone else had the patients to mess around with the stock one rather going to the one piece and even with some research on that it doesn't eliminate the vibration ,, this car is completely stock ,thanks gmonde


----------



## gmonde (Apr 25, 2014)

update :: just a few thing that I checked and found ,resulted in reducing the vibration to the point of not noticing, pulled the drive shaft again and inspected all the components again just in case I missed something (all good) one good thing about the 2 piece shaft with the center pins is you can make a diy checking tool that will at least help you determine if the shaft is way out ,, I can supply pictures if any one is interested ,, long of the short is the front yoke is assembled to the shaft and was way out over .025 in run out with the dial indicator ,, I was able to rotate the isolator and get a .005 on the indicator, the second section (rear half section) checked with only .005 with a center dowel installed to check , installed the shaft and checked the alignment to the rear and the pinion was pointed up to the point that when mating to the drive shaft to the yoke it was not touching all three bolt points ,, to correct this I shimmed the rear front upper bolts to bring the pinion down to mate the rubber insulator and the three bolt points flush ,, also loosing the rear center section and turning it to align it to the drive shaft netted in a problem solved issue ,no more oscillation or vibration at high speed ,, (120) ,, hope this info is useful gmonde


----------

